# 170 whp



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

hello all, im about to add some s4's and a g20 ecu. I KNOW i will only possibly make about 150 whp. So im asking, what would it take to make 170whp? This would mean 200hp at the crank which is what i would like. Is this possible without being too crazy? Or should i ask , how crazy would i have to be to achieve a number like that? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

boost


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Boost or Nitrous. N/A will require porting the intake and head and raising the compression to like 12:1,a stronger ignition,bigger injectors and a reprogrammed ECU for starters.Tha's my best guess at it. Hope it helps.you could always go the easy way out and swap in a SR20VE with SR16VE cams(easy if you have the money and access to the parts)


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

get your head ported, get 440 injectors, c3 cams (springs and retainers) hot,shot header 2.5 in exhaust and jwt ecu and you will be very very close

you may have to bump compression to 11:1 and you will be in the high 160's low 170's

if you are serious about spending the cash i can point you to the guy that can do it, but be warned don't waste his time.

O


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

VE! 170whp......STOCK!


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd suggest going and reading about SCC's Project 200SX SE-R...

Project 200SX SE-R 

The last dyno chart they provide has the car at 165WHP. Mind you, this is keeping OBD-II happy...


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah but, that was alot of work and money!

I'd check out sr20deforums.com section on the sr20ve.

with cams their at about 200whp! Thats cams, header, CAI, and some smart tuning! Thats a 13sec. car....time to kill some hondas all-motor style!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

ba, ve this ve that, everyone says ve and doesn't understand how much money they cost, just get a JDM det


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

here are some pics and a how to on how to build a 200+hp sr20. 
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30813


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

SangerSE-R

if you read that thread that katana posted and still say that the VE costs alot of money..... your crazy!

I could do the whole thing for under $3000.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

johnnykomac said:


> *SangerSE-R
> 
> if you read that thread that katana posted and still say that the VE costs alot of money..... your crazy!
> 
> I could do the whole thing for under $3000. *


I could do it for the price of a VE plus about 400 for accesories and a little labor.


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

Okay so your sayin sr20ve or some serious all motor stuff. Which one of those options would be more able to run under emissions restrictions? My car has to be legal unfortunately.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i think the emissions would be about the same on either. i think on the ve you have to use your intake manifold and most other parts. there is a full write up on it in nissan performance magazine. that thread i posted is of a well known sr20 tuner trying to build an engine that will put a 200sx into the 9's in the 1/4.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

You need to add the EGR stuff to the VE. It would take a little welding but it should be doable. I know very little about egr.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

SangerSE-R said:


> *ba, ve this ve that, everyone says ve and doesn't understand how much money they cost, just get a JDM det  *


And you honestly believe that a DET is less expensive than a VE?
They're not that expensive man.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I tried to tell him that a VE swap was cheaper than a DET, but he doesnt believe me =P

you can get a whole sr20ve front clip for 2 grand, sometimes cheaper if you have hook ups. thats everything you need right there short of ecu tuning.

Not only that but they run in about the same HP range as a DET, and theyre naturally aspirated, then you can have your compression reduced and turbo it. piston work aint that expensive, and now theyre saying if you take the cams out of a ga16ve and put them in an sr20ve you make even more power. VE is the way to go for motorswaps, theyre about 300-400 bucks more expensive than an sr20de, but theyre a metric ass ton more powerful, and you can buy a set of headers from a company like impul for the ve to make still more power.

I do not regret buying my VE clip, now if i could only find a @$#%^$^ ECU to send JWT.

If you worry about your emissions, VE's actually burn cleaner than DE's do, and in texas, if i recall correctly (since i have texas plates and tags on a california vehicle), as long as the shit coming out your tail pipe is clean, youre ok.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Hehe. So I guess the VE's NEO designation is actually worth something.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the NEO VVL stands for Nissan Ecology Orientated Variable Valve Lift and Timing. Its not some gay Matrix wannabe designation.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

There are 4 Pulsar VZR N1's for sale in The uk. all VE 1.6 engines with an amazing 200 Hp at the crank. Ive had the opportunity to buy them but because they are imports i havent been able to insure one. Looks like ill have to stay with my DE. By the way if your looking at the VE swap buy one now cause an agent i know says that they are getting harder to find by the day. If you go for a VE why not have some fun and go all out VET baby 280 HP. Now that would be an original swap.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Nissan Tuner

where'd you get your front clip from?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NissanTuner

I know what NEO stands for. I'm just too used to useless designations and cheezy marketing garbage (yeah, I'm an IT guy).


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

going VET requires piston work to drop compression ratio in the chambers. VE's run at 11:1 i believe, too high for forced induction applications stock. I do plan on turboing my VE eventually, but first i need to get it in, get it tuned, and get the compression dropped. The Sr16VE N1 is a peppy little engine, but they only made an estimated 1500 of them, and thus the parts are too difficult to find if a repair needs to be made. Besides the Sr20VE makes about the same power and torque stock, and then if you get your hands on SR16VE cams, you make even more power.

Dont get me wrong, if you can get your hands on an N!, and dont mind the expense of parts, go for it, youll save a lot of weight on engine size and get almost the same power.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

btw i got my clip for 2350 through storm performance, i have everything i need now, just waiting for the cash to buy NuttyS-ER's ECU to send to JWT.


----------

